# Homemade protien shakes.



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Homemade protien shakes ive invented myself over the years. Some of them (well basicly all) require a strong stomach i guess but if you want to build muscle they've always done the job for me.

6-12 whole eggs, scrambled up, in the blender with a pint of milk and a pint of water with flavouring ( i used to use an oxo cube as gets rid of the yucky egg blended with milk/water taste)..... blend, drink.

1 can tuna blended in milk and water or fresh tomatoe juice. Blend, drink.

Chicken breast blended in you guessed it milk or water or both or fresh orange juice! Blend , drink! lol!

Ect.

Reason being i find it much quicker to blend a meal and drink it rather then sit down and eat it all.

Basicly anything that blends which is pretty much anything with milk or water. They dont taste nasty really but you just gotta like what your blending . High protien, no nonsense, happy days.

Cheers


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Ill stick to my Sci-MX stuff cheers lol


----------

